# DAPP vaccine....is it necessary to have done every year?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bordatella, Lepto, Corona....that's out of the question for me. 3 year rabies vaccine I do .....I have no choice..
My malt is 20 months. She had her standard puppy vaccines. She recently had her 1 year adult booster which was the DAPP vaccine. (I think that's what it is called)
Is it true that this vaccine does not need to be boostered every year or is it really necessary especially if I dislike the vaccine thing idea anyhow?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't vaccinate my girls anymore. I do a titer test and so far everything's been good. 
I'm sure others will be adding more on this. Susan (Nikki's Mom) has posted some great information about vaccines.


Check out Top Natural Holistic Dog Health Care Book: Multiple Award Winner (dogs4dogs.com) web site. There's a lot of good information on there.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There is absolutely no reason to booster the dhpp annually. Max is every 3 years.


----------

